# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Falso mito contra desaladora

## ramon

La sal de mar

Por   Alberto Vázquez-Figueroa 

A la vista del sorprendente cúmulo de disparates que circulan en torno a la desalación con la excusa de que podría contribuir a aumentar el grado de salinidad del Mediterráneo afectando a su flora y su fauna, estimo que sería conveniente recordar los siguientes datos:

 El volumen de los mares y océanos es de 1.400 millones de kilómetros cúbicos, lo que significa unos 500.000 millones de toneladas de sal, que si se derramaran sobre todos los continentes emergidos los sepultarían bajo una montaña de 11 kilómetros de altura.

 Por tratarse de una disolución y encontrarse todos los mares y océanos comunicados entre sí, la sal que se vierte en un punto se distribuye casi en el acto en su totalidad.

 Tan solo algunas cuencas muy cerradas y de extraordinarios niveles de evaporación por su situación geográfica y temperatura media cercana a los 40º, como el Mar Rojo, llegan a los 41 gramos y si este mar está sufriendo alteraciones es por culpa del excesivo tráfico marítimo, los derrames de petróleo y el aumento en el calentamiento de la Tierra, ya que si no recibiera los aportes del Océano Índico perdería cada año un metro de altura.

 La salmuera de una desaladora nunca afecta a la salinidad de los mares puesto que actúa como una nube que al elevar únicamente agua dulce deja otro tanto doblemente salada.

 El grado de salinidad en el Mediterráneo varía desde 37,45 a 26 grados de temperatura en superficie, a 34,95 a 5º y 1200 metros de profundidad, y evapora por termino medio 115 millones de metros cúbicos por segundo (Romanosky-Boeuf-Boudart- El Mar, página 304).

 Eso equivale a 9.900.000.000.000 de M3 día sin que en toda su historia haya cambiado su grado de salinidad, pero no obstante se pretende hacer creer que resulta peligroso que se desalen 600.000 M3 más al día, es decir, el 0,000.000.4 %.

Si se cerrasen para siempre el estrecho de Gibraltar, el canal de Suez y todos los ríos que aportan agua dulce al Mediterráneo, 1.000 grandes desaladoras tardarían 106 años en aumentar un gramo su salinidad, lo cual sería muy beneficioso puesto que cuanto más salado es un mar, más rápidamente destruye las bacterias contaminantes.

 Al contrario de lo que ocurre con las desaladoras tradicionales que utilizan la salmuera de rechazo para aumentar la potencia de las turbinas –lo cual en ciertos casos puede contaminarla-, las Desaladoras de Presión Hidrostática desarrolladas por el ministerio de Agricultura a través de su empresa Tragsa se encuentran muy limpias, ya que no tocan elementos mecánicos.

Como sus emisarios de salida descargan en los límites de la zona eufórica, que es donde la fotosíntesis puede realizarse, no afecta a ningún tipo de algas que son vegetales provistos de clorofila que para subsistir necesitan una luz que casi no existe a más de 30 metros de profundidad.

Si aún así se presentaran problemas debido a la extensión de las praderas de Poseidonia Mediterránea la solución se limita a una simple operación aritmética.

Según un informe de varias universidades y el Cedex, la poseidonia acepta hasta 38,5 gramos de sal por metro cúbico.

Por lo tanto basta con introducir la tubería de expulsión de salmuera en otra de volumen 13 veces mayor en la que se bombea agua del mar a baja presión permitiendo que se mezclen durante 50 metros.

A la salida de dicha tubería tendremos el siguiente resultado:

13x36 psu = 468 (sal del mar)    468+ 1x72 psu = 540 (sal del mar + salmuera)    540 : 14 = 38,5 psu (mezcla)

            El coste energético adicional por metro cúbico definitivo al impulsar el agua de mar en la tubería sería de 0,05 Kw/h.

            Si a pesar de ello existiese una planta desaladora que no se preocupase de tomar ningún tipo de precauciones y lanzase su salmuera sobre las poseidonias, nos encontraríamos con el hecho de que una planta capaz de producir agua para abastecer a una población de 300.000 habitantes arrasaría, a todo lo largo de su vida útil, un campo de algas unos 2.000 metros cuadrados, lo cual equivale al 0,000.000.3% de la superficie de poseidonias que existen en el Mediterráneo y el 0,000.2% de las que se encuentran en las costas de la comunidad valenciana.

            2.000 metros cuadrados de poseidonias constituyen el habitar natural de 70 salmonetes, 120 lenguados, 200 peces araña, una veintena de pulpos, 30 kilos de almejas y alguna que otra sepia y especies menores.

            Privar de agua a 300.000 personas durante toda la vida por lo que significa poco más que una cena del grupo de científicos que se reunirán a discutir sobre ecología marina, es llevar dicha ecología a unos límites auténticamente ridículos.

            “El fondo del mar en el mejor de los casos es un desierto en cuanto a flora y fauna se refiere”... (El Mar, pág. 496) y todo pescador sabe que los campos de arena y algas suelen constituir un erial por lo que conviene buscar siempre los arrecifes o las aguas abiertas sise aspira a capturar algo que valga la pena.

            De hecho, en muchos países se construyen actualmente arrecifes artificiales sobre los campos de arena y algas puesto que tampoco constituyen un criadero importante ya que estos se encuentran más bien en las desembocaduras de los ríos que proporcionan los nutrientes de que se alimenta el placton.

            Cualquier pareja de barcos de pesca de arrastre de los que existen cientos en las costas españolas, destroza en un solo día más campos de poseidonia que la mayor desaladora en toda su vida.

            Conviene recordar por último que el 70% del agua desalada acaba por regresar al mar, y que el emisario de evacuación de las aguas residuales de una pequeña población de 2.000 habitantes causa más estragos en flora y fauna marina que cualquier tipo de desaladora.

            Durante el Primer Congreso Mundial de Actividades Subacuáticas que se celebró en Barcelona en 1960, y del que formé parte junto a investigadores de la categoría del Comandante Cousteau, Taillez, Dumas, Roggi, Admetla, Limbaugh, Padrol o Romanosky, se llamó la atención sobre el grave problema del empobrecimiento de la flora y fauna de las plataformas continentales por culpa de los vertidos de petroleros, los residuos industriales, la pesca de arrastre o las aguas fecales de las grandes ciudades, pero nadie ha hecho caso durante más de 40 años.

            Sin embargo ahora, como se encuentran en juego enormes intereses económicos y oscuros enfrentamientos políticos, se intenta intoxicar a la opinión pública con informes manipulados en un desesperado intento por defender una obra que hubiera causado irremediables daños ambientales al Delta del Ebro y con ello al futuro de la flora y fauna en las costas mediterráneas.


            Y no es justo.

             Ni para con los ciudadanos, ni mucho menos con el mar.


Escritor y periodista. Ex profesor del Centro de investigaciones y Actividades Subacuáticas. Exdirector de buceo del buque escuela “Cruz del Sur”.





Hola a todos:

Antes de que alguien me acuse de plagio, olvidé añadir que la información aportada sobre el falso mito contra las desaladoras la extraje del artículo publicado en la web http://www.ruyman.eu/la%20sal%20del%20mar.htm

Desde mi modesta opinión los datos aportados me parecen veraces, no obstante me gustaría contrastar las opiniones de algún especialista en el tema para poder decantarnos definitivamente por este remedio a la hora de paliar la falta de agua en la España seca. 


Un cordial Saludo Ramón

----------


## Xuquer

Demoledor el informe  :Smile:  :Smile: 

La verdad es que la gente sin argumentos solo le queda la demagogia como arma y ale, a confundirnos con sus pobres historias para no dormir.

Bravo por el señor Alberto Vazquez -Figueroa  :Wink:

----------


## suer

Muy agradecidos por la información. Si todo esto es cierto, a què tanta polèmica por la construcción de desaladoras?

----------


## Xuquer

> Muy agradecidos por la información. Si todo esto es cierto, a què tanta polèmica por la construcción de desaladoras?



Politica cochina y que nos toman por idiotas  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Estando completamente de acuerdo con lo expuesto por Vazquez-Figueroa, me parece que le han hecho una mala pasada los números.
Con una proporción de 30 gr/l de sal en el agua del mar 1.400 millones de kilómetros cúbicos contienen 4,2 trillones de kilos de sal (42 y diecisiete ceros) si lo dividimos por la superficie de las tierras emergidas (148.647.000.000.000 m2 (fuente Google)) nos da un valor de 28.254,86 kg/m2 y si suponemos que un kilo de sal, cuando lo extendemos en un m2, alcanza una altura de 1 milímetro (más o menos como si fuese agua) la altura que alcanzaría toda la sal seria de unos 28 metros, muy lejos de los 11 Km. que el Sr Vázquez-Figueroa indica en su escrito. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Perdón pero a mi los números siempre me han gustado verlos bien :Wink:

----------


## ramon

Fusionado con el post nº 1

----------


## Bea

Buenas,
soy nueva en esto, aunque mi novio consulta el foro muy a menudo. He leído la entrada de Ramón sobre "Falso mito contra desaladora" y tengo que decir que el artículo de Alberto Vázquez-Figueroa tiene algunos fallos.

Para empezar, la sal no se disuelve tan rápidamente, por lo que a la salida de una desaladora se crea lo que se denomina una "cuña de sal" que cambia completamente las condiciones físico-químicas de la zona, haciendo que la flora y la fauna se vean afectadas. No es cierto que "desaparezcan" completamente, lo más normal es que se vean sustituidas por especies que toleren mejor la salinidad, pero que no son las especies autóctonas del lugar.

Y en segundo lugar, la sal de las desaladoras no es sólo "sal de mar". Para acelerar los procesos, se usan otro tipo de compuestos químicos que resultan altamente contaminantes y que no se pueden verter directamente a las aguas.

Esto no quiere decir que esté en contra de las desaladoras ni mucho menos. Creo que son el futuro, y que hay que trabajar mucho para que sean rentables y poco contaminantes. También soy de la opinión de que muchas zonas de la costa Mediterránea están ya tan contaminadas que el vertido de una desaladora no puede hacer más daño que el que hacen latas de refrescos, pañales sucios, bolsas de plástico y aguas residuales sin tratar.

¡Ah! Y para los que crean que el agua de las desaladoras es "salobre" os diré que el agua de una desaladora puede ser todo lo buena que se desee, pero que por "cuestiones económicas" se mezcla con agua de peor calidad para obtener mayores beneficios. (Dicho por el director de una desaladora.)

Muchas gracias,

Beatriz. (Licenciada en Ciencias del Mar)

----------


## Xuquer

Muy interesante la información que aportas Beatriz.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Puedes darte de alta en el foro, este otoño tenemos precios super-reducidos   :Big Grin: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------

